# Morgans Stockmans Draught



## mark68 (20/3/06)

I've just bought a stockmans draught and when i opened the lid i noticed they had put a lager yeast in there instead of an ale yeast.I don't know an awful lot about yeast, but i'm sure that these yeasts can only be brewed successfully at around 8 to 12 degrees.The instructions that came with the kit recommends a temp. of 15 to 30 degrees,which is ale yeast territory.Just a question,how would a brew be affected if i used the lager yeast at 20 to 24 degrees,which is the temp. in my brewroom?


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (20/3/06)

G'Day Mark68,

using the lager yeast provided and brewing at 20-24 degrees C yeast will NOT ruin this beer.

It will, however; make a beer that is much more ale like than lager like.

It wont be as crisp nor have as light a mouthfeel as a genuine lager.

You may also notice some sulfury smells, just like rotten eggs, while you are brewing. Do NOT panic, these smells will dissipate while the brewing thing happens. If you rack your beer the smell will be gone by bottling time.

Use the yeast provided and enjoy the final product it is a pretty relaxed ale that slides down fairly easily.

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## mark68 (20/3/06)

Thanks keith,I didn't realise you could use lager yeast at higher temps. without getting fruity flavours like ale yeast,i will go ahead and use this yeast as it came with the kit,so i guess it must work synergistically with the kit.


----------



## mark68 (22/3/06)

Another point with this kit is that the instructions recommend not to boil as it will destroy the hop flavour that is engineered into the brew.This is good as it means i don,t have to use extra hops to get flavour.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/3/06)

All the morgans kits rock, let me know how the stockmans draught go as its one of the couple that I havent done.


----------



## mark68 (22/3/06)

Yeh, i will do that.I've just bottled it today ,so it should be ready for a taste test after 3 or 4 weeks.Cheers, mark


----------



## dicko (22/3/06)

mark68 said:


> I've just bought a stockmans draught and when i opened the lid i noticed they had put a lager yeast in there instead of an ale yeast.I don't know an awful lot about yeast, but i'm sure that these yeasts can only be brewed successfully at around 8 to 12 degrees.The instructions that came with the kit recommends a temp. of 15 to 30 degrees,which is ale yeast territory.Just a question,how would a brew be affected if i used the lager yeast at 20 to 24 degrees,which is the temp. in my brewroom?
> [post="115323"][/post]​



Hi Mark68,
Back in my K&K days I tried to ferment a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager at lager temps. FWIW it didn't ferment until I raised the temperature to 20 degc.
What I did find with the morgans yeast that is labelled "lager" is that the beer once it is bottled and stored at 20deg + for a few weeks to carbonate and then stored at fridge temps improves out of site.
In fact I would go as far as to say that the Blue Mountain Lager bottled and stored in this manner is IMO is the best standard kit beer that I ever brewed.
Please read, that this was before I learnt to use grains as adjuncts.
Cheers


----------

